# Signs, signposts, etc.



## vonnagy

I've seen folks with some pretty cool sign pictures here, so i thought i help get a theme started.

Cape Reinga signpost, on the tip top of NZ


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## voodoocat




----------



## azcaddman

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## Chiller

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## AirVenture

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## P Bailey




----------



## MDowdey

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Dew

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## jack

azcaddman: what a brilliant photo !!    

dew: i really like the first one ! 8) :cyclops:


----------



## Dew

thats the hubby's favorite too .. i took about 10 of these with different subjects ... i really liked this sign .. so i decided to do one of the hubby's numbers and wait for people to walk by    ... i sat in this area for a while ... interesting things happened within 30 mins


----------



## vonnagy

> Can it be shop-signs, too?



Yep any old sign will do!

Took a whole heap of 'em yesterday.

These two go together:









some others:


----------



## doxx

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## jadin

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Karalee

The Cape Reinga sign is awesome, I love that place!


----------



## P Bailey

Kodak Tourist, 100 ISO film, Handheld


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## nannabug

Dew, I can't see your first photo. Just a red 'x'. Vonnagy, that first sign you posted is _awesome_! Did you photo shop that one at all?
I took this one this afternoon. It is nailed on the side of a shed at an abandoned homestead across from our place.


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## karissa

jadin said:
			
		

> not the best photo, one of my absolute first rolls of film..



 :shock: That would be painful!


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Sharkbait




----------



## karissa

Awwww.... why not?


----------



## Sharkbait

karissa said:
			
		

> Awwww.... why not?



It's at my parents' farm, and dad leases the hunting rights to the whole place out.


----------



## karissa

Oh.... that would be one good reason.


----------



## ZERO

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## photobug




----------



## vonnagy

photobug, that sign cracks me up


----------



## photobug

Me too. I've been trying to get a model to go along with it, but no luck so far.


----------



## karissa

vonnagy said:
			
		

> photobug, that sign cracks me up


:lmao: Me too... I showed that sign to a guy here at school and had to explain to him what was so funny....   :?  Is it sad that I got it before he did? :shock:


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Big Mike

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## anua

danalec, this one is just great!


----------



## aaronchio

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Corry




----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## anua

he he he, check my av, sofia- - im sure theres something in the air.....................he he-


----------



## Lula

anua said:
			
		

> he he he, check my av, sofia- - im sure theres something in the air.....................he he-



HAhaha! they must be related, family hehehehe 
I took this pic in building where i'm attending school!


----------



## magali

be careful !


----------



## Lula

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## kenny44

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Corry

Cool sign, Kenny...you could put that in the sunsets theme as well!


----------



## 4HourNap

...................


----------



## Wally

Here is one to start







Taken with a Holga lens on a Canon 300D


----------



## Peanuts

:scratch: Now what are the chances of that. This weekend I was plotting to start this very thread and I was just coming into post them and wa-la.. there's the title.  Well here are my additions.

*One link broken*





















And just incase you didn't believe them.





And then a random photoshopped one.


----------



## LaFoto

There is a thread on signs out there already ... somewhere in the vaults.


----------



## Peanuts

I had searched before but didn't come across that one.  But now that you mention it. Sure enough. There it is.  Is it suggested that I move these photos over to the original?


----------



## LaFoto

Corry can merge the two threads.


----------



## LaFoto

This is the "old" Sign-Theme thread... could be merged with the new one.


----------



## dalebe

do they have a place for that?


----------



## jadin

Lazy? Cheap? Either way do you think patrons would notice?


----------



## LWW

A friend sent me this one.

LWW


----------



## -Jay-

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## CrazyAva

LWW, I believe the idea here is to post pictures that YOU took.


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## Middlemarch

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27081


----------



## usayit

Asbury Park along the shores of New Jersey.  Basically a ghost town for many many years since the town went bankrupt ( really sad story ).  I visit occasionally to take pictures and see how the recent move to bring the place back to life is progressing.  There was this crude setup of a diner still in operation.  Not sure if it was a legit operation or someone just squating in there providing food to the wonderers still around.  I walked by it several times thinking it was just another abandoned establishment until a scruffy looking fellow walked out.  Scared me a bit.  Along the walls were spray painted words on the walls saying food was available.







I really hope to visit some day when the boardwalk is filled with laughter once again.  If you are in the area, be sure to visit the Stone Pony.. Bruce Springsteens ol'alley.


----------



## anthony02

Taken in the Carribean!


----------



## ksmattfish

camera:  Rollieflex 3.5E Planar
film:  Arista Pro 400
scanned from neg







camera:  Speed Graphic w/ 150mm f/5.6 Schneider
film:  Tmax 100
scanned from neg


----------



## deveel

Took this sign giving the maximum height to pass under that bridge a while ago on Crete ... I had quite a different meaning of size relations ...


----------



## vixenta




----------



## cherrymoose

On a two hour bike ride today, I found some fun signs around town. :mrgreen:






Psh. Not Voldy.






Haha, I immediatly took this the wrong way. :er:






Um, yeah... but there was no fire hydrant for the next 100 yards...









Haha. I have more.


----------



## cal_gundert05

What about the "Nuclear-Free Zone" on Telegraph (I think)

Not really a sign:





One of my favorites:


----------



## cherrymoose

Ah, I know that one. Darn, I should have got it today.

Hm. Yours aren't showing up... maybe it's just my computer...?


----------



## LaFoto

These are some funny finds. For the last one I also have to think: "If you can read this sign, you will get a crick in the neck". 

And the solution to the non-existing fire hydrant riddle is: that is why it is non-operational. It is not there in the first place. Which makes this sign the more necessary and important, now doesn't it?


----------



## bla

Hehe... Stop Voldemort :nerd:


----------



## yip812

Swim at your own risk


----------



## auer1816

It still makes me laugh -- I think it's the smirk on his face that does me in.


----------



## 357magnum

haha those are pretty funny


----------



## shanstar

this is from NH. Live Free or Die.
Except, the owner was told last year to remove the sign. Apparently the yuppie tourists with campsites on the lake found it offensive. I miss it.


----------



## auer1816

That's great that they got away with that -- at least for a while.  Stupid yuppies.


----------



## DeepSpring

How do you like this one. They had to tape the sign to their window right next to the door.


----------



## invisible

I had a difficult time understanding this one, seen in Ville de Mont-Royal (Montreal). Is it "Do not tilt your can"? Or just "No Campbell soups allowed"?


----------



## mec621

ha i love them all, e where were you when you took the voldemort one?


----------



## charales

EVERYONE obeys traffic signs:


----------



## Garrentee

Kinda not a sign, more a billboard...but still of the sign nature and funny!!


----------



## Garrentee

by the way invisible, that sign is funny but your comment is makes it hilarious!!!! Im having a laughing fit!!


----------



## danalec99




----------



## danalec99




----------



## danalec99




----------



## Antarctican

This one was posted at a campsite in Africa. As there were stories of people who had been mauled by lions when they disobeyed it, I decided to take the sign at face value.


----------



## Antarctican

This one was posted in Cairns, Australia where huge birds flocked to a few trees in the downtown area and engaged in target practice on the pedestrians below. I guess you could say this sign was meant to give them a 'heads up'.  (Okay, I'm leaving, no need to push!)


----------



## Pennywise




----------



## Antarctican

This sign struck fear into my heart!! It was in Australia (home of all sorts of dangerous snakes), near the path leading to the southernmost light house. It's a scan of a photograph, so please excuse the quality.


----------



## Miss V




----------



## danalec99




----------



## CopenKagan

http://copenkagan.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=204&g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## Seven7109




----------



## Tangerini




----------



## Seven7109

Found a couple more


----------



## danalec99

Seven7109 said:


>



:lmao:


----------



## danalec99




----------



## goose

i've been looking for an excuse to post this pic. excuse the quality, i took it before i got really interested in photography...

-Mike


----------



## danalec99




----------



## danalec99




----------



## danalec99




----------



## danalec99




----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## scapegrace27




----------



## randrx2




----------



## lockwood81

Saw this at a park the other day.





I think those are his shoes.


----------



## Lars Leber

This thread reminds me of the 12.4 mph (or something similar) speed limit sign that I still need to photograph. For now I only have this ..


----------



## danalec99




----------



## danalec99

from a recent wedding...


----------



## Travis

Wow. Some very good ones here.. 

When I was first getting into photography about a year or two ago, I had a small obsession with photographing signs. I rode bicycles a lot then and so I would ride around and stop to take pictures of a sign that I liked. 


1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Buckster

4. POT of San Francisco





5. Warning sign posted at Alcatraz


----------



## Capeesh

High Winds.........


----------



## Buckster




----------



## FearNothing321

Mile Marker 0 by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




End of the Road by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Hemingway House by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Sloppy Joe's by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## DrkSide

A couple from over the past weeks.  Both of these were taken at Indian Lake in Central Arkansas.  C&C Welcome.


----------



## DrkSide

Double Post


----------



## snowbear

Georgetown, Washington, DC.


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

One more


----------



## Capeesh

1.






2.


----------



## KenC

OK, Javier, here's my news box photo.


----------



## FearNothing321

Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Beav

Selective VW by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art

path (2) by wsuwake, on Flickr


----------



## rokvi




----------



## R3d

Keep Out by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## STIC

...


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## poker_jake




----------



## JohnWDavisJr

wrong way by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

From a while back (unaltered):




cmw3_d40_gasprices by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Onerider




----------



## Rick50

Onerider - thats really good!


----------



## Onerider

Rick50 said:


> Onerider - thats really good!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug

SLOW DOWN !


----------



## Rick50




----------



## irfan.in.tx

Procrastinating students are duly warned!  At our local high school.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_1044 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

This one is from a while back.  It's from a hostel I stayed at in Saigon, Vietnam.  Not sure who their translator is.


----------



## bc_steve

no sitting by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## Pukka312

Ugh, makes me wish I had snapped the sign I saw here that had a man with a briefcase running and dragging a small child behind...I have absolutely no clue what warning the sign was giving to drivers


----------



## LaFoto

I don't know what this sign's meant to say, either, but I found it spray-painted to a wall in Lisbon/Portugal




0483_Lisbon_WallPainting von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_stop-no-stop by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## mishele




----------



## ShaneF




----------



## Ilovemycam

Buckster said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.



Outstanding! 

Is #2 a photoshop creation? Looks like some light painting too. Beatuiful!!

The forum would not let me put mine in...censored.


----------



## limr

Euro physics is kooky.




Too bad I couldn't get a bird that was actually endangered.


Watch your step.



Day 217 - Falling off a mountain by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Self explanatory.



Day 125 - Park by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl

limr said:


> Euro physics is kooky.
> View attachment 51265
> 
> Too bad I couldn't get a bird that was actually endangered.
> View attachment 51266
> 
> Watch your step.
> View attachment 51267
> 
> Self explanatory.
> View attachment 51268


Where was this last pic taken?


----------



## limr

Midtown Manhattan. That's the Chrysler Building in the background.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Interesting view and perspective of the Chrysler building.


----------



## Rick50

San Francisco


----------



## Philmar

OOOPS! Now THAT&quot;S poor driving somewhere in the altiplano of Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Casino neon sign detail - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tori gates of Fushimi Inari Shrine - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Exit with Exif - Eaton Centre, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## limr

rs Stop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Shoe service by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

No swimming resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## limr

Paramount 1 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pez

limr said:


> No swimming resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Haha! I used to swim in a spot that looked exactly like this in the Pisgah national forest.


----------



## limr

pez said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No swimming resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I used to swim in a spot that looked exactly like this in the Pisgah national forest.
Click to expand...


They actually used to allow swimming - not sure if it was that particular pool or another one above the falls. Alas, no more!


----------



## limr

Subway by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## bc_steve

High Level, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## otherprof

vonnagy said:


> I've seen folks with some pretty cool sign pictures here, so i thought i help get a theme started.
> 
> Cape Reinga signpost, on the tip top of NZ


Farmers Market (no apostrophe!) L.A. 2014


----------



## Bryston3bsst




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

There goes my fun for the day.... by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dalex

A few of my favorites


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pez

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 137720



Hahaha nice.


----------



## smoke665

I FOUND THE SECRET TO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Driving in traffic, trying to take with a cell phone, so not the best, but a keeper none the less.




IMG_20131230_183558.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> I FOUND THE SECRET TO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Driving in traffic, trying to take with a cell phone, so not the best, but a keeper none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131230_183558.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr



Probably why I'm still alive.  Love fried gizzards with hot sauce and rice. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## RowdyRay

I love signs, especially when they're funny or don't make sense.

This was taken last summer while staying at an obscure resort. Went for a walk around the small lake. Standing on a gravel road, less than 20 ft from the water. Not a cabin or home in sight. Across the road is state owned land. Nobody to claim the shorefront. Water so shallow, you'd have fun launching a canoe. Half mile down the road is a public landing. Not sure who they were trying to keep out. Deer?


----------



## RowdyRay

This one cracked me up. Had to drive around the block and had people honking at me. Sorry for the crummy cellphone pic. Cleaned it up as best I could.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 18-55, Acros simulation 





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Ybor City, Tampa Florida

1.




2.




3.




4.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm  XPRO 2, 60mm macro





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

A few that are hanging out in the Flickr page.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Not a bad time for a diesel truck in 1/4 mile, eh?


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Not a bad time for a diesel truck in 1/4 mile, eh?
> 
> View attachment 143565


Dang


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, Fujifilm Supra Xtra 200


 



 

Pentax P30T, 400 TX


----------



## waday

Wildwood-254 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Wildwood-256 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Wildwood-345 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 144747


Good eye. Remind me not to eat that brand apple.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jcdeboever said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144747
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye. Remind me not to eat that brand apple.
Click to expand...

Lol. They glow in the dark so it is easy to find them if you drop them in the dark.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## RowdyRay

Wait...That's a sign within a sign! Wrong forum. Reflections? Lol. Nice catch!


----------



## jcdeboever

RowdyRay said:


> Wait...That's a sign within a sign! Wrong forum. Reflections? Lol. Nice catch!


Thanks, I was wondering if someone would see that. Nice eye.


----------



## smithdan

..found one


----------



## Derrel

Shot in square format, while walking through a parking lot, iPhone SE.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, TriX 




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smithdan

Bell & Howell Auto 35/2.8,  FP4


----------



## davidharmier60

Samsung Galaxy 6 Active 
Post in picture viewer. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg

(Warning bathing area)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## yamaha pat

Found this at a rest stop in Humboldt Co. Ca.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I assume they are talking about stock tankers and not goldfish bowls?


----------



## yamaha pat

Not sure it's Hwy 20 a lot of lakes and rivers in the area.


----------



## CherylL

No Shower by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Worker's Memorial,  Newcastle NB.


----------



## yamaha pat




----------



## orf




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Please close the door


----------



## Philmar

Monday morning commute! - Zagora, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching Caribana Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## yamaha pat




----------



## fishing4sanity

Either way it's cold!


----------



## fishing4sanity

When you pass signs like this on the road into town, it's a sign that it's cold and a sign you live out in the sticks, which I do. (How many times can you use 'sign' in one sentence?)


 

No one else has been posting, so here's one more with the first sign I posted in the background.


----------



## RowdyRay

Thanks for posting these. The first one is "trippy". Like an illusion.  

I'm in MN and it can get very cold here too. -10 this morning. -20 by the weekend. In 55 years, I've been through much worse. Seen a lot of snow covered signs too, but none like these.


----------



## fishing4sanity

We tend to get a lot of freezing fog and slick roads in the winter, during inversions we'll go several days without seeing the sun. With the fog, inversion and no sun, the frost at times will really build-up on things. The old powerlines sometimes get so heavy the old-wooden poles break, leading to another cherished winter event here - power outages.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## smithdan

nice folks, good friends, best waitress in town and blowing some harp with the guys on stage gets a couple *FREE BEERS !



 *


----------



## SamSW

Passed this last week:


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI, TriX shot at 800. HC110, Rapid Fixer


----------



## zulu42

Cool Shot! Great exposure in the snow, and killer blacks.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> Cool Shot! Great exposure in the snow, and killer blacks.


Thanks zu


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI, TriX shot at 800. HC110, Rapid Fixer


----------



## SamSW




----------



## Nwcid




----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI, TriX shot at 800. HC110, Rapid Fixer


----------



## Nwcid




----------



## zulu42

Escape Route


----------



## SamSW

Saw this one today.  I don't know what it originally said either!


----------



## SamSW




----------



## SamSW




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 154810


Looks like a photog's strip joint


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I have bought many lap dances in this joint too


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

They forgot the " No Fun " Icon.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23° and snowing.

1. City Body. Old account of mine, back in the day. Still going strong.


 

2. Shoe repair store


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XPro-2, 23mm f/2,  custom velvia simulation


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8 AIS, Acros shot @ 400, HC 110 B, Epson V800.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I like those old theaters. We have a couple here that have been converted for musical concerts. Acoustics are great for that. Not a bad seat in the house.


----------



## SamSW




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## snowbear

No  intro needed:



cmw3_d750_1.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15

I do not necessarily agree with this but it strike me as funny


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Lifesaving equipment in a deep freeze - Toronto Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hotel sign - no weapons allowed, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## pez




----------



## Fujidave

Derelect by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Having some good old Rum by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Synchronized Texting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Chilling Out by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Numbers by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Numbers on Par by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Nature Reserve Sign by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Now what way by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Taken today, X-T2 + XF 18-55mm


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

It&#x27;s a sign of the times - flooded Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## pez

No way I'm getting in that water lol


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno

Samsung Galaxy S9plus


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 179532


Love this one JC


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179532
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one JC
Click to expand...

Thanks bud.


----------



## Philmar

The Toronto Christmas Marke in the Distillery District - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

*“Your camera takes really nice pictures!” ".....and Picasso's brushes painted epic canvases"*


----------



## Philmar

The First Narayever Congregation is a downtown Toronto Jewish traditional  egalitarian synagogue - Brunswick Ave by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## crf8

FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/
I’m sure the terrorists will obey this sign


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pez

Philmar said:


> *“Your camera takes really nice pictures!” ".....and Picasso's brushes painted epic canvases"*


That's Facebook in a nutshell- "Nice camera (or "lens") you got there- I could buy me one, but I'm a responsible adult".


----------



## Space Face

Some funny stuff there.  I need to look out for some here.


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Space Face

Oh the irony


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## Joel Bolden

My Dad served in the CCC.  They did some great restoration work here in Pennsylvania after Lumber and charcoal steel furnaces denuded thousands of square miles of forest.  This pic is at the CCC camp located in the Moshannon State Forest.


----------



## terry_g

Apparently children are allowed to drive.


----------



## Gardyloo

Three more from South Africa


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I like that one very much, JC.


----------



## Gardyloo

Follow the rules.  All of them.





Check your tank.





And if you don't...


----------



## Joel Bolden

The Pole Cat is an elusive weasel-like mammal found in certain parts of the UK.  In the United States, the term was sometimes applied to our native skunk.  It also became a derogatory term meant to describe a person's character. You find it in old movies and western novels.  This road sign was found near the old Mt. Etna Iron Furnace complex(1812-1877) near Williamsburg, Pennsylvania; behind it is the remains of the old General Store. I drove up the road to the main highway; pretty little road these days.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Minolta Maxuum 7/lomo100/ minolta AF 35-80


----------



## mjcmt

Rebellious elk.


----------



## jcdeboever

Delicious wiener


----------



## Joel Bolden

These local wetlands used to sport a sign naming them after a former Governor.  He's now laying on the grass to the right.  The new sign accurately describes area as a major migratory route for both Bald and Golden Eagles.  They use the thermals off that ridgeline.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Colour on a gloomy day by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## stk

Sign translates to something like: "walking over the dam is prohibited".


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## pez

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 205120


Would be terrible to have to resort to the Fake Fake Watches.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## snowbear

testudo_pink_crop by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_2692.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1469.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_7026.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Path of the Vikings 2018


----------



## zulu42




----------



## This child

Silverton, Colorado.


----------

